# The Stig Drives the R8 LMS: Pictorial Proof



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

You may recall that we ran a story recently about Top Gear's tame racing driver The Stig spearheading a test by the Magazine/TV Show of the latest in GT3 racecar offerings. Of course, this included the Audi R8 LMS that's been contesting series across Europe this summer. 
The story hasn't been aired or published yet, but TopGear.com has released a photo gallery from the test and the R8 is front and center in several shots. Check the gallery out after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------

